# Aktuelle Lan Spiele für 2-4 Mann gesucht



## Rolk (25. April 2011)

*Aktuelle Lan Spiele für 2-4 Mann gesucht*

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar guten Spielen die sich auf einer Lan spielen lassen. Ich weis es gibt schon ein paar Threads zu dem Thema, aber ich hab auch ein paar spezielle Anforderungen: 

-Sehr gut spielbar für kleinere Gruppen von 2-4 Mann.
-Halbwegs aktuelle Titel, bzw. Spiele die grafisch auch noch mit Solchen Titeln mithalten können. Also bitte kein Warcraft 3 etc.
-Es darf kein Internetanschluss zum spielen notwendig sein.


Hier mal als Anhaltspunkt was wir bereits gezockt haben und was gefällt:
-Alien Swarm
-Borderlands
-Sins of a Solar Empire
-Supreme Commander Forged Alliance
-Anno 1404 Venedig 


Mir fallen auch noch einige andere Spiele ein, bei denen ich den Multiplayer allerdings kaum bis gar nicht kenne. Taugen z.B. folgende Spiele für unsere Zwecke?

Napoleon Total War, Shogun 2, CMR Dirt 2, Racedriver Grid, Bioshock 2, Dawn of War 2, Left4Dead 2, Alien Breed 2 bzw. 3


----------



## michelthemaster (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Lan Spiele für 2-4 Mann gesucht*

Hi Kollege, ich würd mal folgende Spiele vorschlagen:

Starcraft 2 (wird eig nie langweilig, durch extrem viele Custom-Maps)

Company of Heroes 

AOE (3)

Serious Sam HD (im Coop total lustig)

Rise and Fall (Auch Echtzeitstrategie, aber mit Heldenmodus, guter Grafik und das alles kostenlos, unbedingt ausprobieren, einfach Name eingeben bei Google und laden )

Left 4 Dead (1 oder 2) Auch Coop, mit 4 Leuten sehr geil


Gruß

Micha


----------



## PMueller1 (25. April 2011)

.


----------



## Rolk (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Lan Spiele für 2-4 Mann gesucht*

Ok, also Left4Dead2 ist mal auf alle Fälle vorgemerkt.

Irre ich oder wird für SC2 im Multiplayer ein Onlineanschluss gebraucht?

Company of Heroes hab ich schon. Leider haben meine Kumpels da keinen Bock drauf. Die haben wohl Angst sie könnten verlieren. 

AOE 3, Rise and Fall und Serious Sam HD schau ich mir mal an. Wobei es schon nicht schlecht wäre, wenn sich noch ein paar aktuellere Spiele finden lassen würden.


----------



## PMueller1 (25. April 2011)

.


----------



## Rolk (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Lan Spiele für 2-4 Mann gesucht*



PMueller1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch CSS (Klassiker, aber wie ich finde nicht für mehr als 2 Stunden zu gebrauchen)



Ich muss zugeben das ist bisher komplett an mir vorbeigegangen. Ich dachte immer das taugt nur etwas, wenn man in grösseren Gruppen spielt?


----------



## PMueller1 (25. April 2011)

.


----------



## HAWX (25. April 2011)

Css ist optimal fuer 5vs5! Ist aber auch im 2vs2 sehr erfolgreich. Vor allem in der Esl. Ansonsten halt Left 4 Dead 1&2, Rainbow Six Vegas 1 und Dirt 2.

Fuer Starcraft 2 braucht man Internet fuer den Mp da es keinen Lanmodus gibt.


----------



## PMueller1 (25. April 2011)

.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Lan Spiele für 2-4 Mann gesucht*

Bioshock 2 ist net so toll im Mp nen paar Runden ganz lustig aber sonst und ich glaube das hat kein Lan kann mich aber auch irren. Starcaft 2 ist halt auch geil aber hat kein Lan, wird sich aber sicherlich bald ändern...


----------



## Maxanier (25. April 2011)

Die bots in CSS sind aber sind aber ziemlich schlecht und das ist dann auch irgendwann langweilig.
Dirt 2 kann ich dir auf jeden Fall auch empfehlen.


----------



## PMueller1 (25. April 2011)

.


----------



## Cuddleman (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Lan Spiele für 2-4 Mann gesucht*

Wenn CoD genannt wird, kann man auch Armed AssaultI+II + Addon's einreihen in die Empfehlungen! Zumal auch dritte Ki-Parteien mitmischen, in der doch sehr gut umgesetzten Simulation. Wer klever ist, kann sogar ne unendliche Geschichte draus entstehen lassen, soweit die Cooperation der menschlich geführten Parteien zustande kommt.

Den Arealgestaltungen durch den beinhalteten Editor, sind auch hier kaum Grenzen gesetzt, was sich in neuen Geländereliefs wiederspiegelt und das bis hin zum Oldie, wie Operation Flashpoint (nicht mit dem jetzt aktuellen OPF). Die Editionen der verschiedenen User, reicht sogar bis zu heutigen nachgestalteten Krisengebieten und den einherlaufenden Szenarien, bis hin zu recht witzigen Möglichkeiten den Alkoholwahn Grenzen zu setzen. Prädistiniert für die umfangreichen, speziellen Möglichkeiten ist: http://www.armaholic.com , oder man legt selber Hand an.

Geht auf jeden Fall von XP-W7 auch 64bit.


----------



## HAWX (25. April 2011)

Cuddleman schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn CoD genannt wird, kann man auch Armed AssaultI+II + Addon's einreihen in die Empfehlungen! Zumal auch dritte Ki-Parteien mitmischen, in der doch sehr gut umgesetzten Simulation. Wer klever ist, kann sogar ne unendliche Geschichte draus entstehen lassen, soweit die Cooperation der menschlich geführten Parteien zustande kommt.
> 
> Den Arealgestaltungen durch den beinhalteten Editor, sind auch hier kaum Grenzen gesetzt, was sich in neuen Geländereliefs wiederspiegelt und das bis hin zum Oldie, wie Operation Flashpoint (nicht mit dem jetzt aktuellen OPF). Die Editionen der verschiedenen User, reicht sogar bis zu heutigen nachgestalteten Krisengebieten und den einherlaufenden Szenarien, bis hin zu recht witzigen Möglichkeiten den Alkoholwahn Grenzen zu setzen. Prädistiniert für die umfangreichen, speziellen Möglichkeiten ist: http://www.armaholic.com/ oder man legt selber Hand an.
> 
> Geht auf jeden Fall von XP-W7 auch 64bit.



Leute die Arma spielen kann ich nur bewundern! Das Gameplay ist so zaeh das ich es nach 10mins wieder deinstalliert hab


----------



## Rolk (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Lan Spiele für 2-4 Mann gesucht*

Weis zufällig jemand, ob Section 8®: Prejudice einen offline Multiplayer haben wird? Ich finde irgendwie nur sehr schwammige und keine konkreten Infos dazu...


----------



## Cuddleman (25. April 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Lan Spiele für 2-4 Mann gesucht*



HAWX schrieb:


> Leute die Arma spielen kann ich nur bewundern! Das Gameplay ist so zaeh das ich es nach 10mins wieder deinstalliert hab


 
Da braucht man schon ein wenig Eingewöhnungszeit, denn du konntest 10min nach deiner Geburt auch noch nicht laufen!

Bestechend für ArmA-Fan's ist der Action-, Strategie-, Aufbaustrategie- und Egoshooteranteil, also eine Mischung aus Battlefield, Comand&Conquer und Ghost Recon2, sowie der Möglichkeit, relativ unkompliziert angeheuerte Soldaten zu befehligen, mit samt den eventuell dazu erbauten/erworbenen Ausrüstungen und Fahr-,Flugzeugen, von Bike bis MIG 29, vom Jagdgewehr bis zu Haubitze. Fahr- und Flugphysik, sowie Waffengenauigkeit, sind ebenfalls sehr nah an der Realität. Einzig die Flugphysik der Helis ist schon so stark korrigiert worden, so das wenig geübte sehr schnell damit zurecht kommen.


----------



## skankee (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Lan Spiele für 2-4 Mann gesucht*

CoD 4 macht mit nur 4 Leuten nicht so viel Spaß weil die meisten Maps dafür zu groß sind. Und da man immer woanders spawt läuft man dann auch ne Weile bis man Gegner sieht, aber ansonsten ist es ein gutes Spiel.

TrackMania Nations Forever kann man auch gut auf ner Lan spielen und das ist sogar kostenlos.


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Lan Spiele für 2-4 Mann gesucht*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Da braucht man schon ein wenig Eingewöhnungszeit, denn du konntest 10min nach deiner Geburt auch noch nicht laufen!
> 
> Bestechend für ArmA-Fan's ist der Action-, Strategie-, Aufbaustrategie- und Egoshooteranteil, also eine Mischung aus Battlefield, Comand&Conquer und Ghost Recon2, sowie der Möglichkeit, relativ unkompliziert angeheuerte Soldaten zu befehligen, mit samt den eventuell dazu erbauten/erworbenen Ausrüstungen und Fahr-,Flugzeugen, von Bike bis MIG 29, vom Jagdgewehr bis zu Haubitze. Fahr- und Flugphysik, sowie Waffengenauigkeit, sind ebenfalls sehr nah an der Realität. Einzig die Flugphysik der Helis ist schon so stark korrigiert worden, so das wenig geübte sehr schnell damit zurecht kommen.


 
<3

Nothin more 2 say


----------



## kinglsey (3. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Lan Spiele für 2-4 Mann gesucht*

Left 4 Dead 2 find ich isn perfektes Lan-Spiel für 4 leute


----------



## Happy Chicken (26. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Lan Spiele für 2-4 Mann gesucht*

Hey Leute ich möchte diesen Thread mal wieder ausgraben, da es mich brennend interessiert ob es mittlerweile mal paar neue LAn Games (nur offline MP) auf den Markt gekommen sind.
Wenn das über Umwege wie z.B. AlterIWnet geschehen muss ist dass auch kein Problem 

Schonmal Danke und noch ein schönes WE


----------



## NCphalon (26. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Lan Spiele für 2-4 Mann gesucht*

Anno 2070


----------



## Happy Chicken (26. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Lan Spiele für 2-4 Mann gesucht*

Okay, ist nicht ganz so meins, aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## Happy Chicken (28. November 2011)

Hat sonst noch jemand ne Idee ?
Battlefield 3 und MW3 bieten keinen echten LAN Modus, oder habe ich da was verpasst ?
LG


----------



## Happy Chicken (30. November 2011)

Push ...


----------



## Micha77 (30. November 2011)

Pushen is nur im marktplatz und nach 24 Stunden erlaubt


----------



## BarFly (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Lan Spiele für 2-4 Mann gesucht*

Coopspiele:Zuletzt habe ich mit einem Freund Hunted gespielt - sehr gut!Left4Dead, das haben wir zu viert gespielt, war mir persönlich zu hektisch. Bin ich zu alt dafür - keine Wertung.Resident Evil 5 (? - neueste halt) haben wir auch zu zweit im Coop gespielt - sehr gutAls nächste nehmen wir uns mal Dead Island und Borderlands vor.ps. Hamachi in Verbindung mit Teamspeak ist doch eine Kombi, die auch so mal schnell eine Lan-Sitzung zulässt


----------

